# Question about citizenship and what it means about UK status



## damnspynovels (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm eligible to apply for citizenship having been in Canada for 8+ years. In fact I've got all the forms filled out but haven't sent them in. 

My question is, what happens to my UK status? I understand I can have dual citizenship, but what actually happens? what happens the next time I apply for a UK passport? Is it exactly the same one I have today (with full european status etc)?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Yup - you continue to maintain the same ties with the Old Country as you have in the past. The UK is actually pretty blasé about dual nationality. As is Canada. Enjoy it, you have the best of both worlds. (Just remember to use the local passport on entry to either country.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## damnspynovels (Jul 17, 2010)

Bevdeforges said:


> Yup - you continue to maintain the same ties with the Old Country as you have in the past. The UK is actually pretty blasé about dual nationality. As is Canada. Enjoy it, you have the best of both worlds. (Just remember to use the local passport on entry to either country.)
> Cheers,
> Bev


Yep. I figure when it comes to it, once i have my citizenship card for canada, i can use that to get the canadian passport - and then i'll just keep renewing it. 

And when it comes to renewing the UK one, I mean I have an old one, and a birth certificate if they want to see it - so I'd just continue to renew again as normal?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

damnspynovels said:


> And when it comes to renewing the UK one, I mean I have an old one, and a birth certificate if they want to see it - so I'd just continue to renew again as normal?


You just renew the UK passport through the UK consulate (or embassy) that covers the region in Canada where you live. Check their website for details on how to do that, but it's generally do-able by postal mail and chances are you won't need the birth certificate.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

damnspynovels said:


> Yep. I figure when it comes to it, once i have my citizenship card for canada, i can use that to get the canadian passport - and then i'll just keep renewing it.
> 
> And when it comes to renewing the UK one, I mean I have an old one, and a birth certificate if they want to see it - so I'd just continue to renew again as normal?


Yes. I hold 4 citizenships (Ireland, UK, Canada and US). When I lived in Canada, I renewed my UK passport through the embassy in Ottawa. In the US, I renewed my UK passport via the embassy in Washington DC. Not a big deal at all.


----------

